# Polished concrete problems



## Young mason (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi guys I just wanted to reach out to this community as I hired a pro to polish the concrete floors in my basement. It's cloudy, uneven, rough in certain areas, dusty in certain areas, and blotchy. What can be done to fix this? Why would this happen? He said it's because the concrete was too soft which I can understand as I had a bugger of a time finishing it but I'm inclined to think the guy didn't do as good of a job as I think he can. Advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

looks like exposed agg vs. polished? Looks like he knocked it down too much or didn't have enough cream to work with.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

How can you polish the concrete with out lots of water???--Why is the dry wall hung before the floor is finished?

Did you read up on how terrazzo works before you poured the floor???

How well of a job did you do when you first had sex? ****star? probably not. Practice on a closet or something that won't show---then work on your home that you have to look at for decades.

Fixing this would involve Demolition, then education with practice. Footprints pushed the rock down, voids filled with cement paste and sand only. Whole different methods needed to keep every thing mixed constistantly.

Get out the coarsest stones, cut another 1/8"+ off to get down to aggerate in more areas, repolish


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Prep it and go over with a micro topping maybe?


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

https://www.behr.com/consumer/produ...ne-part-epoxy-concrete-and-garage-floor-paint


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm confused by the responses… 

why don't you just polish it till it looks good?! 

if somebody were to go over it again and even it out it would look fine. at this point there is so much exposed it wouldn't change the look at all

Give it another round of dry polish and you'll be golden. 


Dry polishing is fantastic as long as there is adequate dust collection.


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

duburban said:


> I'm confused by the responses…
> 
> why don't you just polish it till it looks good?!
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly.


----------

